# Phrag. Joséphine de Bonaparte



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

Another new kovachii hybrid has bloomed for us. This is a first generation kovachii hybrid, and is Phrag. Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x Phrag. kovachii 'Purplicious'. There is some weird streaking going on in the dorsal sepal, but hopefully that will go away in other flowers, or won't be present in other seedlings. I like the color of it. The plant is pretty compact as well, escpecially for a first generation kovachii cross. The plant was named after Joséphine Bonaparte (just noticed in the title I added "de" which is an error), the first wife of Napoleon Bonaparte.





close up of the pouch, showing spots inside the pouch:




Plant:




Robert


----------



## Lmpgs (Jan 6, 2015)

It is true that the dorsal is weird, otherwise is amazing!! I like it a lot. Especially the pouch.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the stripes.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2015)

Very interesting cross!


----------



## eteson (Jan 6, 2015)

This is a so so nice hybrid! Seems to me a Cardinale on steroids! How big is the flower?
Eliseo


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

eteson said:


> This is a so so nice hybrid! Seems to me a Cardinale on steroids! How big is the flower?
> Eliseo



I agree that it looks like a Cardinale on steroids. The flower is 11 cm across.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2015)

Yay schlimii hybrids!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 6, 2015)

It's wonderful; great colour and shape. 

That colour break/streaking on the dorsal and the flower's left petal (the petal on the right side in the image) makes my brain scream "Virus!", but that's because I've read too much about it lately.


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 6, 2015)

The Mutant said:


> It's wonderful; great colour and shape.
> 
> That colour break/streaking on the dorsal and the flower's left petal (the petal on the right side in the image) makes my brain scream "Virus!", but that's because I've read too much about it lately.



I think in this case it is more a genetic thing . Part of it may be because Phrag. Cardinale 'Birchwood' is a known triploid, so any crosses made with it as a parent result in aneuploids...so there may be some chromosomes missing which give some "interesting" results in the flower patterns and colors. Also one very seldom sees viruses in Phragmipediums.

Robert


----------



## TDT (Jan 6, 2015)

That pouch is gorgeous!


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2015)

If this doesn't make that cash register go KA-CHING, throw in the towel.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting coloring. The pouch looks more red, and the petals/sepal look more magenta. Is that correct?


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2015)

What impresses me the most is the size of the dorsal. The streaky discoloration is unfortunate, but the dorsal looks proportionate to the rest
of the flower. That little weird dorsal on many kov hybrids I've seen look
very unbalanced.


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2015)

I really, really like this....but, not the dorsal. 'Hope that feature is a "one off".


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2015)

remarkable pouch


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 7, 2015)

Drorchid said:


> I think in this case it is more a genetic thing . Part of it may be because Phrag. Cardinale 'Birchwood' is a known triploid, so any crosses made with it as a parent result in aneuploids...so there may be some chromosomes missing which give some "interesting" results in the flower patterns and colors. Also one very seldom sees viruses in Phragmipediums.
> 
> Robert


I honestly don't think it's virus. I've just read too much about it and when you do, you see virus practically everywhere. :rollhappy:

I hope it grows out of the colour streaking till next flowering.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 7, 2015)

That pouch is really fantastic. Looking forward to the next flower to see if the streaking clears up.


----------



## eaborne (Jan 11, 2015)

Love the pouch!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 8, 2016)

Has this bloomed again? Is the dorsal better?


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2016)

I had to look again and the color is splendid and the pouch
inside is magical.


----------



## blondie (Dec 9, 2016)

The colour on this one is superb, really wish I was living in the USA grrrrr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 9, 2016)

How unfortunate about the dorsal! 
Otherwise, it's a pretty thing! Intensely colored pouch!!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice flower and colour!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice spotting!


----------

